# pace-milton burgers and beer at the oval



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

who's up for this week thursday at the oval for bbb (burgers beer andbullshit) always a good time.


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

I MIGHT be able to make it if I'm not working overtime. Will know by wed.


----------



## MulatMayor (Sep 28, 2007)

I will be on scene with my waders for the BS!!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 4, 2007)

i'll be there swisss bacon burger and bud ............and of coarse the bs. see ya'all thursday


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

I'll more than likely be there as well.


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

Count me in.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

I should be there.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Wish I could make it...last thursday was a blast with all you guys!

But my sister-n-law is comming back from Iraq wednesday...and were gonna be spendin a lotta time with her!

Have fun, and a cold Corona for me!


----------



## tidetou (Oct 3, 2007)

Dang Clay was hoping you could make it again. It was great seeing you again last week it had been awhile. Besides after finding out today about all your private spots and onwership of the Gulf I was going to personaly make sure I had your permission to enter the Gulf this weekend weatherpermitting. LMAO. Great to hear that your sister-in-law is coming back. Give her my personel thanks for serving our Country.:bowdown:bowdown:usaflag:usaflag


----------



## SheYakFishr (Oct 1, 2007)

WHOOOPS... Will have to make it NEXT WEEK. Have too much to do. :doh


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Good to see you too tide2you! Its been at least a year...or longer since I seen you! Glad you made it, we gotta get together again soon man!

And you officially have my permission to fishMY gulf this weekend....hee hee


----------



## skint back (Oct 15, 2007)

:letsdrink:mmmbeer Gonna try..it was great meeting a couple of you last week, pirate 40 thanks for the beer. I didin't get everyones name, but I tried..here's to more fish tales:letsdrink


----------



## kennethmandel62 (Oct 3, 2007)

If I'm in town I'll definitely be there. I already gave my wife a heads up.:letsdrink I'm also going to bring name tags. It wasn't too to remember everyone a few weeks ago, but I've forgotten most now. I do, however, recall everyone EVERYONE!! being full of $hit..I guess that's good enough huh? oke


----------



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

had a great time tonight. but fla scout got me started on club stuff. man next time tell me to shut up. i just wanted to come out for a few beers and here some fish stories and meet some of ya'll and be just another joe in the bar. next time i'll do all the listening. it's a great place to meet keep it going see ya in a couple of weeks. or see ya on the water. fish on!


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

reelhappy, I thought your conversation was quite interesting and informative. I enjoyed the Oval last night, it seemed everyone was pretty tired and ready to just relax and take it easy. See ya next week!


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Sorry I missed it. My wife got off late and by the time she got to the house, I was a lazy bum on the couch and didn't feel like getting out. Even though it's right around the corner.:doh:letsdrink


----------

